# Need help replacing spark plugs DIY -



## jazzmasterflex (Sep 3, 2008)

*1999 VW Passat: I Need help ***finding*** spark plugs*

I've done a little work on my VW 1999 Passat GLS V6 here and there, and figuring replacing my spark plugs wouldn't be too bad. Can anyone lead me to pictures on how to replace the spark plugs? I just picked up some Bosch platinums since it has a rough time starting and i've seen a slight drop in my fuel mileage. Thanks!

_Modified by jazzmasterflex at 3:39 PM 12-13-2009_


_Modified by jazzmasterflex at 3:53 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 1999 VW Passat: I Need help ***finding*** spark plugs (jazzmasterflex)*

You should use OEM plugs in this motor!...NGK BKR6EKUB...Other plugs have given more problems than they solve...VW spends lots of time and $$$ testing to select correct plug for the motor...stick with OEM. Changin plugs is EZ...you just pull off plastic engine covers..then plug wire connectors..remove plugs (you need to take out coolant tank mounting screws so you can shift tank up and towards the fender for some working room on the rear left bank plug...use anti sieze on the plug threads..torque to 22 ft lb and you're good to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Electrode gap: .035-.043" if you want to check factory gap setting.


----------

